# Any retailers in the GTA carry Tropic Eden Reeflakes sand???



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm looking for Tropic Eden Tonga Reeflakes and Tonga Miniflakes. 
Does anyone know where I can get them in the GTA?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

A year ago I couldn't find any anywhere in Canada. 
Let us know if you have any luck.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

No one in canada carries tropic eden brand. Have to order it from the states. 

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------

